# New addition to our family



## DaveA (Nov 12, 2016)

Yesterday we were blessed with the arrival of our 6th great grandchild.  Little Josephine Doris came into this world at 19 inches and 8lb-12oz.  She has an older sister, Cassidy, and they share similar birthdates.  Cassidy born 1-11-(15) and Josephine 11-1-(16). Lot's of "ones" between them. LOL  Here's her first photo and she and her mom are doing fine.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations, DaveA! You have quite a family, 6 now! Every time I look at a newborn baby, my heart flutters a little with excitement.  I'm glad to hear she and mom are fine! She's pretty, too.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

What an adorable little girl! Congratulations Dave. I love the name Josephine.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 12, 2016)

That's so sweet, congratulations to your family DaveA!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2016)

She's so precious Dave, congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats Dave! I have twin great grandsons, who are 2 years old now.  I've never seen them, sadly.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2016)

What a beautiful baby girl, Dave. Congrats!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 12, 2016)

Bless you and your family, what an adorable picture! I might only have my one grand in my time but that boy has my whole heart. Enjoy!!!:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## DaveA (Nov 14, 2016)

One or a dozen, fur, they're all special.  It's especially rewarding if you still live among your children and get to enjoy the company of family when these little ones arrive on the scene.  Thankfully we now have Facebook, Skype, etc. for folks that are widely scattered but none of them measure up to being "hands on" grand or great grand parents, at least in our case.


----------

